# Dell laptop stuck on Dell screen, system restore



## danerandall314 (Jan 24, 2017)

I received a vga/usb device today, was trying to hook up 2 monitors. I plug in the usb device and it loads it's software on the computer and says it needs to restart. I restart and now it says it cannot boot properly and needs to reset to an earlier time. I click reset and it goes to the dell logo with the spinning circle. It's been like this for over an hour. I'm not sure if it's stuck or actually still restoring, my guess it it's stuck since my previous restores have never taken this long. I ran a diagnostics test and everything checks out so it's definitely software related, it won't even boot up in safe mode. Kind of stuck on what to do next. Any information would really help me out, thanks!


----------



## lebronhuo (Jan 10, 2017)

Can you enter bios?


----------

